# Strawberry feeding frenzy Sunday 12/03/2011



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 4, 2009)

The fishing board at Sportsmans Warehouse was spot on for Strawberry. It said there was a feeding frenzy along the shoreline at Strawberry and that you could catch them on minnows and crawfish type baits/lures. Me, my wife and our three kids hit Strawberry about 12:30 Sunday. The road from the highway was covered with snow [attachment=5:33hykisv]Road Condition.JPG[/attachment:33hykisv] and very slippery. You could see where people had problems and slid off the road. We started fishing by the tunnel with power bait on the bottom of the lake. We were catching about 2 fish an hour. Nothing over the slot. Then about two hours later an couple arrived and started fishing next to us and they started catching two to three fish to every fish we caught. We complimented them on kicking bahookie and they were super nice and invited us over to fish with them and they hooked us up with some minnows. We put the minows under a bobber and the we started catching the cuts. We fished until about 6:00 that night and caught about 20 fish. We caught about 8 fish between 12:30 - 4 and then about 12 fish the next couple of hours. It was super fun.

We had a few crazy catches.

Crazy number one: I lost my complete setup after getting a bite. I tied on another swivel, sinker, leader, hook and casted back out. Five minutes later, I got another bite and reeled in my line. To my amazement, I had hooked the swivel of my old broken setup and reeled in the fish on the old setup. Talk about lucky, those trebble hooks and sinkers and swivels are expensive now a days ) [attachment=9:33hykisv]Caught the swivel.JPG[/attachment:33hykisv]

Crazy number two: I caught the setup of someone else. I thought I had hooked someones old boot, but it was a big chunk of sea weed and a dead 20" cut. [attachment=8:33hykisv]Dead Cut.JPG[/attachment:33hykisv]

Crazy number three: I got a bite and went to reel in and I was all tangled up around my reel, so I had to break my line and pull in my line by hand. My work paid off, I landed a whoppin 4" crayfish. [attachment=7:33hykisv]pulled in line by hand crayfish.JPG[/attachment:33hykisv]

Crazy number four: One of our cuts had a crooked body by the tail. I thought it might be whirling disease? It wasn't above the cut, so I let it go. I was a little nervous because I didn't have a proclamation and I didn't know the rules if you caught a fish with whirling disease. [attachment=6:33hykisv]whirling disease.JPG[/attachment:33hykisv]

We were able to take two rainbows home for dinner. [attachment=4:33hykisv]dinner.JPG[/attachment:33hykisv] Here are some pics of the fun we had Sunday.
[attachment=0:33hykisv]Another nice cut.JPG[/attachment:33hykisv]
[attachment=1:33hykisv]biggest of the day 21 inches.JPG[/attachment:33hykisv]
[attachment=2:33hykisv]Bowdees second fish.JPG[/attachment:33hykisv]
[attachment=3:33hykisv]Matias fish.JPG[/attachment:33hykisv]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Crazy stuff. Looks like you guys had fun!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, That's the kind of trip you want at the Berry. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

That puts a smile on my face! Awesome report!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty crazy day dude. Pretty Awesome if you ask me. That road scared us out of it yesterday.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Great family outing!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice to see the kids having fun


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks cold but a good time had.. Thanks for the report.


----------

